# Transfert vers photos iCloud



## Maejo (27 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour, 

Suite à un problème sur mon iPhone (IOS 14,6), je dois tenter la réinitialisation ou le redémarrage forcé, et pour ne pas perdre mes données qui sont stockés que sur mon iPhone ( plus de 140 GO de photos et vidéos ) je n’ai  le choix que de les mettre dans iCloud que je maîtrise pas bien + je n’ai jamais activé photos iCloud sur mon tél.

J’ai commencé par augmenter la capacité de mon stockage iCloud à 2 TO etquand  j’essaie d’activer photo iCloud on m’indique que les photos synchronisées depuis le Finder seront supprimés ! J’ai utilisé une seule fois le Finder il y’a longtemps et j’ai 3 photos dedans que je peux pas les supprimer directement sur mon téléphone, j’aimerais aussi savoir si j’active photos iCloud est ce que une copie de mes photos restera sur mon iPhone ou tout partira sur mon iCloud ? Le transfert se fera sans perdre la qualité de mes photos ? Que ce passe si après le transfert, je désactive
 « photos ICloud »?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## MrTom (28 Décembre 2021)

Hello,



Maejo a dit:


> pour ne pas perdre mes données qui sont stockés que sur mon iPhone ( plus de 140 GO de photos et vidéos )


Pour le pas perdre des données, on met en place une stratégie de sauvegarde, on ne s’en inquiète pas « à la dernière minute » comme toi...



Maejo a dit:


> j’aimerais aussi savoir si j’active photos iCloud est ce que une copie de mes photos restera sur mon iPhone ou tout partira sur mon iCloud ?


Les photos ne sont pas supprimées du téléphone, elles sont copiées sur iCloud de deux manières selon ton choix (*Réglages* > *Photos* > *Optimiser le stockage de l’iPhone* OU BIEN *Télécharger et garder les originaux*)



Maejo a dit:


> Le transfert se fera sans perdre la qualité de mes photos ?


Oui.



Maejo a dit:


> Que ce passe si après le transfert, je désactive
> « photos ICloud »?


Les photos resteront sur iCloud et seront supprimées du téléphone.


CONSEIL : laisse iCloud activé, active la sauvegarde du téléphone via iCloud, cela t’évitera bien des soucis plus tard.


----------

